# Surf/Inshore fishing Topsail



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Headed down to Topsail 8/4-8/11. At least from a bird's eye view, it appears rather featureless. I have a Kayak and enjoy inshore and surfishing. Are either worthwhile in this area or should I spend my time near Snead's Ferry arount the new River inlet?

Our house is about two and a half miles south of the high rise bridge.

Thanks


----------



## Drumbeater (Jul 18, 2010)

Topsail is awesome... lots of surf structure.. especially on the south end... Also topsail is a gret place to fish IN CLOSE... because the beach drops of a little faster there much like the outer banks... Im not sure what you'll catch in august... I dont live at the coast but I generally fish the cooler months...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

When you say Topsail, that is the name of the island. Are you planning on fishing North Topsail Beach, Surf City or Topsail Beach or does it matter?


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> When you say Topsail, that is the name of the island. Are you planning on fishing North Topsail Beach, Surf City or Topsail Beach or does it matter?


v

Doesn't really matter will go to find fish, but it is Topsail or North Topsail. House is 2 and 1/2 miles sout of bridge to mainlaind.


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Tigerhoo said:


> v
> 
> Doesn't really matter will go to find fish, but it is Topsail or North Topsail. House is 2 and 1/2 miles sout of bridge to mainlaind.


To expound a bit, I will drive wherever to fish, but am unsure exactly where. Here is the exact location with map included in link provided:

http://www.treasurerealty.com/vrmgr...th=/vrmgr/search/webgrouplist.aspx#largerPics


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

So your staying near Calinda Cay. Go north to the NTB park and put in your kayak and follow the channel out to the edge of the ICW also go across the ICW to Alligator Bay. Go south to the main Onslow Co. Beach Access area(roughly 2 miles from you) and park in the lot on the right side of the road and put your yak in and go to Permuda Island and fish the deep hole where the bridge used to cross.


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> So your staying near Calinda Cay. Go north to the NTB park and put in your kayak and follow the channel out to the edge of the ICW also go across the ICW to Alligator Bay. Go south to the main Onslow Co. Beach Access area(roughly 2 miles from you) and park in the lot on the right side of the road and put your yak in and go to Permuda Island and fish the deep hole where the bridge used to cross.


Thanks speck. I assume you mean these are two trips, ntb, and on slow?

Thanks for your thoughts on speck!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, that would be a trip south and a trip north on the island


----------



## Tigerhoo (Jul 4, 2012)

speckhunter80 said:


> Yes, that would be a trip south and a trip north on the island


You are the man speck. Appreciate the input. This time of year, any spec, red potential at spots mentioned? Also, gulp on jig head best or other presentations preferred?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't say it drops off fast, some places on the north end maybe, south drops off slow and is flat, there is usually a wide slough that moves around south of JR pier. Surf fishing will be harder right now, crowded, can't drive the beach, etc. If you have a yak you might want to put in at the south end, paddle across new topsail inlet, and fish the inlet from the surf at lea island (undeveloped, no people)...usually always some red potential at the south inlet...live or cut finger mullet. Most structure in the ICW at this time will also hold flounder, just fish the docks w/live mud minnows or finger mullet


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

this past week, there was a bunch of sloughs south and north of JR pier. I fished the widest slough on the southern side of the pier and hooked up with a slot red drum, flounder and a pompano, all on a gotcha plug!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tigerhoo said:


> You are the man speck. Appreciate the input. This time of year, any spec, red potential at spots mentioned? Also, gulp on jig head best or other presentations preferred?


Been in the Mountains with no cell or internet service. Only used Gulp once when my in-laws bought me a bag in Jax, FL. I use Saltwater Assassin Sea Shads, Zoom Super Flukes, Mann's Shadow Minnows and Mirrolures


----------

